# Budget PSU help for Haswell Processor?



## Shivam15 (Nov 27, 2014)

So, I read at many sites that Haswell Processors need a different PSU? 

I am assembling a new PC. And have ordered a Core i3 4150 4th Gen processor. 
I don't play games and so people suggested not to buy a Graphics Card. I will use 8gb RAM (2 x 4GB sticks of Corsair Vengeance). Although in future I might buy 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card.  

And motherboard I am planning to buy is Gigabyte B85 D3H. And 1 TB WD Hard Disk. 

Suggest me which PSU should I buy? Around Rs.2000 to Rs.3000? Before buying Haswell, I thought I would buy Corsair CX430 or Cooler Master 450 but now not sure if they will be compatible with it. 

Thank You.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Corsair CX500 -3500.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2014)

CX430V2/Antec VP450p is more than sufficient for your needs, even if you buy a GPU upto R9 270X, it will still be sufficient


----------



## Shivam15 (Nov 28, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Corsair CX500 -3500.



So this one is Haswell compatible?
Some people suggested me that even CX430 would be an overkill since my PC will be a low config PC? 

By the way I use a MicroTek Double battery 800VA UPS. 
I got weird problem with current PC. My current PC(P4) has a cheap intex PSU 500rs one. 
Sometime when power goes out. My PC restarts.  Is it becoz of that PSU? It happens like once in 10 power cuts and not always. 

- - - Updated - - -

And how would be the Seasonic SS400BT? since it has 80 Plus Bronze certification?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2014)

Seasonic SS400BT will work perfectly fine for GPUs upto R7 260X/750Ti.. Anything over that may run but that would be pushign it


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 28, 2014)

Shivam15 said:


> So this one is Haswell compatible?
> Some people suggested me that even CX430 would be an overkill since my PC will be a low config PC?
> 
> By the way I use a MicroTek Double battery 800VA UPS.
> ...



a power outage will not affect the PSU operation if the UPS is wrking well . so it must the UPS.


----------



## Shivam15 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Seasonic SS400BT will work perfectly fine for GPUs upto R7 260X/750Ti.. Anything over that may run but that would be pushign it



Hi sir,
Actually I dont play Games so I will buy any basic GPU. Maybe something like EVGA 1GB DDR5 GT630 or Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost R7 250 1GB DDR5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card. That too just to get better pic or video quality for full hd videos on my monitor. I will buy a Dell S2240L.

So for basic GPU, is the seasonic 400 better? or should I buy Corsair CX 430?

- - - Updated - - -



haribalachander said:


> a power outage will not affect the PSU operation if the UPS is wrking well . so it must the UPS.



Alright, so I will get my UPS checked as its brand new with warranty. My older one used to work fine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2014)

Shivam15 said:


> Hi sir,
> Actually I dont play Games so I will buy any basic GPU. Maybe something like EVGA 1GB DDR5 GT630 or Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost R7 250 1GB DDR5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card. That too just to get better pic or video quality for full hd videos on my monitor. I will buy a Dell S2240L.
> 
> So for basic GPU, is the seasonic 400 better? or should I buy Corsair CX 430?
> ...



Between the two, the seasonic one is probably more reliable as there have been reports of the corsair CX430v2 failing recently.. But going for either is sufficient for low end graphics cards.. I do not know about seasonic but corsair provides full on replacement warranty and their service is pretty good


----------



## Shivam15 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Between the two, the seasonic one is probably more reliable as there have been reports of the corsair CX430v2 failing recently.. But going for either is sufficient for low end graphics cards.. I do not know about seasonic but corsair provides full on replacement warranty and their service is pretty good



Ya, I too read reviews that Corsair is not better than Seasonic or Antec.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Seasonic ss400bt is even fine for gpu like 270x as it has 360w as combined 12v output. Get it or antec vp450p( you may get 2 yrs additional warranty if you register.)


----------



## vkl (Nov 29, 2014)

Antec vp450p would be fine,registering before 31st Dec would give additional 2 years warranty which makes it a total of 4 years of warranty.
Cx430v2 was actually quite a good PSU.I am not sure about the failure reports,whether that is associated with some batches of cx430v2 or is it with the newer cx430 bronze batches which has been available here for quite long.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2014)

vkl said:


> Antec vp450p would be fine,registering before 31st Dec would give additional 2 years warranty which makes it a total of 4 years of warranty.
> Cx430v2 was actually quite a good PSU.I am not sure about the failure reports,whether that is associated with some batches of cx430v2 or is it with the newer cx430 bronze batches which has been available here for quite long.



Antec VP450P have short cables so its best to go with Corsair CX430v2 which have long cables.


----------



## Shivam15 (Nov 29, 2014)

By the way these Seasonic or Corsair ones are Haswell Compatible? Coz I read that only the costly ones are haswell ready on some site.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2014)

No need to worry about haswell compatibility because those two sleep states c6 or c7 which makes up this confusion is disabled by default in all motherboards. Don't need to worry.


----------



## Shivam15 (Nov 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> No need to worry about haswell compatibility because those two sleep states c6 or c7 which makes up this confusion is disabled by default in all motherboards. Don't need to worry.



Alright great.   In some video I saw on youtube, the guy said to disable hibernation if you are not buying haswell compatible PSU and then any PSU will work.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2014)

It will work fine  
Just for your information, go through the link in this thread for registering antec psu for additional warranty(if you are going with antec).
*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 3, 2014)

Alright so I am buying the Corsair CX 430. Getting a good deal of Rs.2700 on Flipkart.  
Hope its not DOA as many people got it from flipkart. 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi friends, Since the corsair CX430 has a fan on top of it. is it important to buy a Cabinet in which PSU is kept in the lower part? or I can even use a cabinet where PSU is at top and fix the CX430 upside down?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

You can fit the cx430 inside a cabinet which has top PSU mounting place. Just make sure the PSU fan is facing the cpu cooler.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok Thanx.. I purchased this Cabinet Antec X1-T and it has base psu mount.  

*cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server1500/ydgtn4j/products/6303/images/14306/NV7Wx1e__36893.1408627940.1280.1280.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats  though an original snapshot would have been great


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> Congrats  though an original snapshot would have been great



Ok here is the original pic  So this Cabinet has holes in the down part for PSU. So, how should I place the PSU in it? Fan facing downwards or upwards? Which one is better? 

*i.imgur.com/GJ2afhZ.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2014)

downwards


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> downwards



But if fan is facing downward, there will be very less space for it to suck air. Since it will be placed on a level ground.  The Cabinet has stands in it. I guess its max 1cm. So the PSU is gonna get only 1 cm space ? Is that fine?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shivam15 said:


> But if fan is facing downward, there will be very less space for it to suck air. Since it will be placed on a level ground.  The Cabinet has stands in it. I guess its max 1cm. So the PSU is gonna get only 1 cm space ? Is that fine?



I also agree. Putting the psu in downwards position would surely decrease its life. And would generate more heat.

I would advice you to you and fix it in upward position.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shivam15 said:


> But if fan is facing downward, there will be very less space for it to suck air. Since it will be placed on a level ground.  The Cabinet has stands in it. I guess its max 1cm. So the PSU is gonna get only 1 cm space ? Is that fine?



downwards is the way. if you place upwards, the fan will suck hot air from the cabinet which rather does bad than good by increasing temperature of internal components of psu.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> downwards is the way. if you place upwards, the fan will suck hot air from the cabinet which rather does bad than good by increasing temperature of internal components of psu.



ok


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2014)

^^ don't worry. Every one of us who has bottom mounted PSU cabinet running our psus like this and there's a reason why engineers have made such cabinets and PSU. So have a little faith


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ don't worry. Every one of us who has bottom mounted PSU cabinet running our psus like this and there's a reason why engineers have made such cabinets and PSU. So have a little faith



Alright Sir


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

so this cabinet have cable management


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 7, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> so this cabinet have cable management



Whats cable Management?  

Its inside is like this - *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/content/images/thumbs/0013550_antec-x1-cabinet.jpeg


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

i am laughing so hard seeing ur comment.... dude u will understand cable management while u are installing parts and doing attaching the connector


----------



## napsterv (Dec 7, 2014)

Keep your cabinet on the foam to maintain a distance between the ground and fan.

Cable management sucks in Antec V/X1. 

All you can do is put the unused cables on the other side and small in ones in the front. Be sure not to touch the front intake fan.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> so this cabinet have cable management



it does not have.


----------

